# "W" Ketchup



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, I really didn't like the fact that I had to "support' Kerry's wife with every bottle of ketchup I bought. (Even if her late husband was a Republican, her current one is a communist). I went out and found this website. www.wketchup.com While they're official statement is "W stands for Washington" I think we're all smart enough to read between the lines. At $3 a bottle its not that expensive either.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, I feel bad for the Heinz company...she does not own or control their day-to-day operations. But the very thought that she might profit by my purchase of 'Heinz' products has driven me to other brands. A great fan of Heinz 57 steak sauce, I now purchase A1, Lowrey's or House of Parliament. Sexton has a similar product...but I'll bet it's not on your grocier's shelf! I will even buy Hunt's ketchup, even though they pulled out of my home town and took 1000 jobs with them (significant when the size of the town is 5000)!


----------

